# Pump House to Rancho - Tubers?



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

finripple said:


> Hey, All -
> 
> So, I've run the upper CO mainly for fishing sessions late the the season (open deck dory)...say around 1000 CFS. This Sat I'm looking at running the whitewater rig (decked rig) at ~3,500 CFS.
> 
> ...


 Tubers.........no
Needle's Eye.........go right
Yarmony.................go left
Pumphouse put in now has a play wave built in


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Doubt there will be tubes at that level
They tend to use rancho to state bridge, colorado river center at rancho rents them, hopefully not at 3500 though.

Needles starting to pour over [email protected] 3300

Hot springs flooded  but you wouldn't want to get in on a saturday anyhow.

Enjoy


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

There are typically zero tubers in that stretch....unless they are with a raft. Awesome mid flow. rapids fun enough and enough water to move you in the lake to Rancho


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> There are typically zero tubers in that stretch....unless they are with a raft. Awesome mid flow. rapids fun enough and enough water to move you in the lake to Rancho


Sweet. Thanks you guys for the comments. Sounds good. I had read about that new play wave up at the put-in some time ago, but spaced it out. It'll be fun to check that out albeit from the shore.

Have a great / safe weekend,
-Fin


----------



## cjising (Mar 24, 2008)

Was up there a couple weeks ago and the most fun part was the ride from rancho to state bridge. Once through the lake it was pretty much fun water the rest of the way and took about 45 minutes


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

c'mon now, there's at least a couple tubers up here!
we've been tubing from launch 1 to launch 3 pretty much every morning while we're waiting for our customers.
pumphouse to pumphouse!!!!!!!


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

cjising said:


> Was up there a couple weeks ago and the most fun part was the ride from rancho to state bridge. Once through the lake it was pretty much fun water the rest of the way and took about 45 minutes


Nice. Thanks for that detail. We'll have to consider. It's a time thing, unfortunately -- you know, turn and burn!


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

Last sat. Launched around 11:30 and saw no tubers at all from pumphouse to rancho


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

jkr61 said:


> Last sat. Launched around 11:30 and saw no tubers at all from pumphouse to rancho


That's when we'll probably put on as well. How was the wind factor which reminds me, what's the motor policy on the Upper CO? I have a little 6 hp that sure comes in handy in the canyon country when the wind howls up river. It's really quiet as a 4 stroke...we basically troll super slow if I can't make progress downstream on oars alone. I believe the thing has saved my marriage a few times.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

It might be windy, plan accordingly

I'm fairly sure that motors are allowed however I've never seen one. Call the Kremmling Field Office to verify. That said, I'm calling you out for being a giant pussy is you even consider a motor on the upper. At these flows, you'll be able to make ground regardless on the wind even in the lakes above Rancho. Those things between your hands and your shoulders, those are called your "arms". With a little bit of effort and coordination, you should be able to use the "arms" to push on your "oars" (long thingys with paddles on one and end handles or the other) to "row" your craft down the river.

In all seriousness, it's the Upper. Put in with a good attitude, a rain coat and your recreational substance of choice and you'll probably make it. All the water goes to the takeout.


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Jamie D. said:


> It might be windy, plan accordingly
> 
> I'm fairly sure that motors are allowed however I've never seen one. Call the Kremmling Field Office to verify. That said, I'm calling you out for being a giant pussy is you even consider a motor on the upper. At these flows, you'll be able to make ground regardless on the wind even in the lakes above Rancho. Those things between your hands and your shoulders, those are called your "arms". With a little bit of effort and coordination, you should be able to use the "arms" to push on your "oars" (long thingys with paddles on one and end handles or the other) to "row" your craft down the river.
> 
> In all seriousness, it's the Upper. Put in with a good attitude, a rain coat and your recreational substance of choice and you'll probably make it. All the water goes to the takeout.


Ha-ha. I asked for this for sure. No motor. We'll deal.


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

took us a little over four hours but the winds were pretty light


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

jkr61 said:


> took us a little over four hours but the winds were pretty light


Four hours to Rancho with one stop. BIG winds from Rancho to Statebridge, but still managed to get down there in about an hour from Rancho. No problems through Needle, or Yarmony. Yarmony was definitely sporty, but a clear read river left and then move to center. 

Below Ranch I let the guard down and BAM'O. Hit some stupid little sleeper that put a good ding in the dory. 

Oh well: Build them, float them, break them, fix 'em, float them, repeat.

Thanks again for all the input and special thanks out to the Rancho shuttle service! That's money well spent to maximize time on the river.


----------

